# So I Found Another Book to Read Today...



## Marrow Man (Apr 20, 2009)

After reading a few chapters of the piling of stinking garbage known as The Shack, the missus and I headed up to the local Christian Bookstore for some perusing. I didn't have anything particular in mind, so I scoured the used section and bought 3 books for $1 apiece. As I started to go, I saw a book by John Piper on the new releases table: John Calvin and His Passion for the Majesty of God.







Friends, this little book is an absolute treasure. It's only 60 pages (and under $6) and the chapters are very short, so it would make for good devotional reading. It has an appendix that examines the whole Michael Servetus affair. After purchasing the book, the missus and I walked two doors down to the local coffee shop, and I read half the book while sipping a delicious coffee. It serves as a nice summary of Calvin's thought (for the person steeped in Calvin) and a nice introduction for the person who may be unfamiliar with the Reformer.


----------



## lukebailey (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for the hint. Ill go see if my dad has it in his library, otherwise I just might order it off amazon.


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 20, 2009)

I think it's brand new. The copyright date is 2009.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 20, 2009)

I got mine a few weeks ago and was hoping to start it soon. Piper's _Calvin_, NOT the _Shack_! Tim's mind is probably so warped after his _Shack_ escapade that he will be an untrustworthy preacher for weeks to come!


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 20, 2009)

LOL. I think reading Calvin is more than sufficient to burn that old shack down to ashes.

Hmm, I wonder what the Genevan council would have done with William Young's work 500 years ago...


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 20, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> LOL. I think reading Calvin is more than sufficient to burn that old shack down to ashes.
> 
> Hmm, I wonder what the Genevan council would have done with William Young's work 500 years ago...



Or with Young himself....


----------



## CNJ (Apr 21, 2009)

Whew! But you can still provide an answer to those who have been reading The Shack.


----------



## lynnie (Apr 21, 2009)

Thank you for the heads up. Hub just ordered two copies.


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 21, 2009)

That Calvin one looks really good thanks


----------



## he beholds (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks!! That looks like a great book! Is it easy to read?


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 21, 2009)

he beholds said:


> Thanks!! That looks like a great book! Is it easy to read?



Piper, nodding to the milieu of Calvin's day, wrote this little pamphlet in Latin. But, it is easy Latin.



Not really. I have no idea. I am planning on picking up a copy today.


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 21, 2009)

he beholds said:


> Thanks!! That looks like a great book! Is it easy to read?



It is very easy to read, Jessi. There are quite a few footnotes (citations of original sources and the like), but style-wise it is popularly written.


----------



## he beholds (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks! I would love to give my dad a copy, but he's pretty solidly Baptist. I don't want the writing to give him any more reason to avoid reading it!
(Plus I can tell him Piper is Baptist...it's just that that Calvin person's name is on it...)


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 21, 2009)

If this helps, here are the chapters in the short book:

1) God Is Who He Is
2) A Passion for the Glory of God in Christ
3) Mastered by the Majesty and Word of God
4) Ministry Made by the Majesty of the Word
5) Marriage to Idelette
6) Constant Trials
7) Constancy in Expounding the Word of God


----------

